# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Forum problems today

## FDibbins

To all members - there was an unexpected auto-update today that caused problems with server.  From the Tech Team...




> Okay so the version of PHP on our server got upgraded to the latest version automatically.
> And this depreciated a lot of custom code we had on the forum
> trying to get back the old version of PHP on the server.



Seems to be resolved now, just got this from them...




> issue is sorted! in the morning we will put a permanent patch to ensure that the auto update does not happen again.

----------


## FlameRetired

Thanks Ford.

Good to know and good to know everyone's on 'top of it'.

----------


## loginjmor

Thanks for the info Ford!

----------


## FDibbins

Just to push this back to the top of the list

----------


## geol

I can't seem to get the file uploader to work. Part of the problem or something else?

----------


## AliGW

KNOWN ISSUE

Unfortunately the attachment icon doesn't work at the moment, so to attach an Excel file you have to do the following: just before posting, scroll down to *Go Advanced* and then scroll down to *Manage Attachments*. Now follow the instructions at the top of that screen.

----------


## geol

Newbie question. I can't find GO ADVANCED anywhere on the post page.

----------


## AliGW

Bottom right - button below the quick reply box (between post quick reply and cancel).

----------


## geol

Ok I actually have to post the thread then I see the Advanced button. However the Manage Attachment button still brings me back to the Browse and Upload screen that doesn't work. I can't attach the file from my computer.

----------


## AliGW

Yes, it does work. Maybe you are missing a step? What error message are you getting?

----------


## geol

The Browse buttons are a little shrunk down but when I click on one I can navigate to my computer, select a file, open, and click upload. File doesn't show up in browse window and when I click UPLOAD error says choose a file to upload (or something similar).

----------


## AliGW

I'm sorry, but I can't work out what you are doing wrong.  :Confused: 

It's working absolutely fine here - are you clicking on the topmost upload button? Can you not then see your file listed just above the list of permitted formats?

----------


## geol

Finally got it to work  Thanks for your help.

----------


## Tsjallie

> To edit or delete your posts, click the  button by the post you want to edit. If your post was the first in the thread, then deleting the post may result in the removal of the entire thread.



This suggests that via the Edit button I could also delete my post, but afaics I can only edit it.
Am I overlooking something?  :Confused:

----------


## FDibbins

I have never gone so far as to edit a (blanked) post and then actually post it - didnt want to lose the text from the post

----------


## Tsjallie

Hi Ford,




> ...edit a (blanked) post and then actually post it ..



Do you mean that that's the way to delete a post?

----------


## FDibbins

No, just saying I have not tried that

----------


## AliGW

It happens occasionally - you go to edit a post and it comes up blank. Like Ford, if that occurs, I just close it and leave it - better safe than sorry.  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

I thought possibly  Tsjallie was just asking if she can delete a post?
The thing she quoted suggest you can. But as far as I know only Mods can do that ?
Alan

----------


## AliGW

I think I got the wrong end of the stick - sorry!

----------


## Tsjallie

> ... if she can  ...



She? From what did you get that? :EEK!:  Is it my feminine way of handling difficult OPs?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: 
 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> She? From what did you get that? Is it my feminine way of handling difficult OPs?



Oops sorry, just an intuitive guess that I got wrong most Woman posters get mistaken as Men.. Makes a change to get it wrong the other way around.  
Apologies , no offence intended  :Smilie: 
Just look at it as readdressing the balance of our Female members getting mistaken as Men
Alan
 :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

> She? From what did you get that? Is it my feminine way of handling difficult OPs?



I am often addressed as Sir, despite my very obvious avatar!  :Smilie:

----------


## Tsjallie

Need to find me a avatar which does justice to my stunning appearence. No luck so far  :EEK!:  :Smilie: 

Hey Alan, no offence taken of course.  :Smilie: 

So for the subject: deleting posts is something for moderators?
No problem, but I think the text in FAQ should then be adjusted accordingly.

----------


## FDibbins

We (mods and admin) can delete posts if there is a real need.  Mostly, we prefer to not do that, as it can leave big holes in a thread's logic/sequence

----------


## AliGW

A few intermittent server errors this morning - anyone else?

----------


## FDibbins

I had 1 "server could not be found" or some such, but seems to have gone

----------


## AliGW

Thanks for confirming - not just me, then. having been banned this week from another Excel forum (ahem!), I'm feeling jittery about error messages!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kyle123

That's naughty, what did you get kicked out for?

----------


## AliGW

Not going to talk details here.  :Smilie: 

PM me if you really want to know.

----------


## xladept

I'm having to log in every time after years of just clicking :Mad:

----------


## TMS

> I'm having to log in every time after years of just clicking



Yep, me too. No big deal, just a bit irritating. Looks like the cookie has crumbled  :Frown:

----------


## xladept

But, I miss the pampering :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Doc.AElstein

I noticed something similar a few weeks back.. Just the Tech Team or someone having a play around I expect .. keeping their hand in..  bless them all  :Smilie: 

I notice a lot it tells me that my log in has failed, but I am usually, in fact, successfully  logged in!! So I just ignore the message and continue.
https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...ml#post4618046

But it appears in general that the really big problems of around the start of the year are still gone…

----------


## tim201110.1

Hi,
What is going on?
I can see just some of my posts on all subforums and i cannot post anything
tim201110

----------


## 63falcondude

Hi tim, I was accidentally banned today as well after reporting spam.

Just use the "Contact Us" option at the bottom right of the page.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I have occasionally made a very  rude comment to spammers in their threads.  Haven't been banned yet.  Bound to happen, sooner or later, though.

----------


## 63falcondude

I didn't reply to the thread at all. Just reported it.

The mod apologized for the screw up.

----------


## tim201110.1

63falcondude, thanks
the same with me
no good deed goes unpunished  :Smilie:

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Should I associate myself with you guys??

Awww.  Phuq it, why not??

----------


## tim201110

Ура!
unbanned
To be sure I won't report spam any more

----------


## xladept

Glad it got resolved :Smilie:   Why did it happen in the first place? :Mad:

----------


## FlameRetired

> Ура!
> unbanned
> ....



Well there goes your "street" rep!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  LOL

----------


## jeffreybrown

Orrin,

I can't say for sure why tim201110 got banned, but probably the same as what happened with 63falcondude.

With 63falcondude, I saw the reported post, opened it, and without thinking started to ban the reported post thread instead of clicking on the link to the actual spam thread.

By the time I realized it, I was too far in the process to reverse it.  Logged into the Mod control panel and lifted the ban within 10 minutes or so.  A simple mistake in not paying attention.

My suspicion,that's happened with tim201110, but it's been fixed.  Sorry folks.  No maliciousness on my part or anybody I suspect.

----------


## xladept

Thanks Jeff.

----------


## FDibbins

Sometimes, if a mod/admin is not careful, when they click on a spam thread to ban it, they accidentally click the thread above or below it - I know, I have done that once or twice.  If it gets noticed quick enough, it gets fixed, but it is possible for an error like that go unnoticed, and some innocent member gets accidentally banned.

----------

